# PlayStation Phone is real.



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's hard to believe that what we're looking at is real -- but we assure you, the picture above is in fact the PlayStation Phone you've long been waiting for. As we reported back in August, the device you see is headed into the market soon, likely boasting Android 3.0 (aka Gingerbread), along with a custom Sony Marketplace which will allow you to purchase and download games designed for the new platform. The device snapped up top (and in our gallery below) is sporting a 1GHz Qualcomm MSM8655 (a chip similar to the one found in the G2, but 200MHz faster), 512MB of RAM, 1GB of ROM, and the screen is in the range of 3.7 to 4.1 inches. Looking almost identical to the mockup we hit you with this summer, the handset does indeed have a long touchpad in the center which is apparently multitouch, and you can see in the photos that it's still bearing those familiar PlayStation shoulder buttons. For Sony buffs, you'll be interested to know that there's no Memory Stick slot here, but there is support for microSD cards.
> 
> The particular model in these shots is still in prototyping mode. As such, the unit doesn't have a custom skin (not even SE's Timescape design seen on the Xperia devices), and is said to be rather buggy. We're digging into more facts as we speak, but it's likely that much of what we reported earlier is still accurate, and though the device could still be headed for a 2010 release, 2011 is looking much more realistic. Still, there's a lot of time between now and the holidays... so keep your fingers crossed!


Source


----------



## Bulit (Oct 27, 2010)

That's a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Midna (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks shopped. I can tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.

Actually, I don't know.


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 27, 2010)

Reminds me of the PSP go.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Looks shopped. I can tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.
> 
> Actually, I don't know.


Engadget is pretty reliable you know.


----------



## redact (Oct 27, 2010)

must have.... PSPhone


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

_1GHz Qualcomm MSM8655_

If we can root it, I've already to managed to overclock it to at least 1.4GHz.


----------



## overlord00 (Oct 27, 2010)

it does look 'shopped (or even mspaint'd) but that reason could only be because they didnt want whatever was in the background.
I guess we must wait for more news.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 27, 2010)

Sony Ericsson!
Looks kinda nice though


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 27, 2010)

PSPgo + Sony Ericsson Vivaz pro = PSPphone?


----------



## Bulit (Oct 27, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> PSPgo + Sony Ericsson Vivaz pro = PSPphone?







Definitely shopped.


----------



## Midna (Oct 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. "Looks shopped..." is a meme.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like it has a dual trackpad or something instead of analogue sticks.

Don't know if I like that.

hmmm


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 27, 2010)

no! get that shitty sony skin off android!....okay well if anything would get me to get a playstation product it would be android. Maybe this could actually turn out good....for some reason im positive about this possible product.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

I say it was Photoshopped! 

It looks like the PSP Go and the PSP2...


----------



## jan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

Of course it would be _SONY_ Ericsson. 

Playstation = Sony.

You didnt think they would have to start a new line of products, did you?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2010)

PSP Go phone!!! lol



			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> no! get that shitty sony skin off android!....okay well if anything would get me to get a playstation product it would be android. Maybe this could actually turn out good....for some reason im positive about this possible product.



Need android on 3DS


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> I say it was Photoshopped!
> 
> It looks like the PSP Go and the* PSP2...*


wat
There're no official statements regarding it and the images on the internet are only mockups.
Also, regarding the picture, remember it's just a prototype, so that's why it may look "shopped".
It may even be "shopped" in order to get a more "tangible" look at it for the developers.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Of course it would be _SONY_ Ericsson.
> 
> Playstation = Sony.
> 
> You didnt think they would have to start a new line of products, did you?


oh my, i didnt  know that sony created the _sony_ ericsson.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> PSP Go phone!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol offtopic: new nintendo phone os: Mushroomoid.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Of course it would be _SONY_ Ericsson.
> 
> Playstation = Sony.
> 
> You didnt think they would have to start a new line of products, did you?


But it is technically not a "PlayStation" phone.
PlayStation is a trademark of Sony, but since the didn't use it for this product, it is not a "PlayStation" phone.
It's a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are prolly calling it a "playstation phone" because of the playstation buttons and stuff. 
I dont think nobody said that it will officially be called the Playstation Phone.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 27, 2010)

Darksage098 said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the PSP go.



it looks exactly LIKE a pspgo only very slight cosmetic changes.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 27, 2010)

No memory stick slot but it has a micro sd slot? No way is this real Sony always uses it's own proprietary crap.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 27, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> PSP Go phone!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a mess in my pants....


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Bulit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the name isn't confirmed or anything.
It may be called "Sony Ericsson PlayStation Phone".


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

Fail:






EDIT: the all saints day stuff is just for homework.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 27, 2010)

It's clearly competing with the iPhone,
but i doubt this is real anyway.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 27, 2010)

This would explain why they were looking for android developers.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> It's clearly competing with the iPhone,
> but i doubt this is real anyway.


Why would engadget; a trusted sources for all thhings technology, post a fake information concerning a big company such as Sony?
Again, perhaps the picture is fake or shopped or whatever you want to call it but the device itself is real, I bet.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








They should just made the PSP Go a phone to begin with...


----------



## kai445 (Oct 27, 2010)

I already have a playstation phone on my PSP...

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14609

...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Fail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not suspicious, layout issues happen all the time with buggy/incomplete builds of Andorid.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think this is real, but if it is I think its kinda stupid


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 27, 2010)

I actually don't find this surprising. Sony was bound the make this happen, I mean there were rumours in the recent past already about a Nintendo phone and a PlayStation phone. The design is a bit too much like the Vivaz pro (see my post in page 1) and a PSPgo in my opinion. They did say this is a prototype, so the final design is likely to change.


----------



## hova1 (Oct 27, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> No memory stick slot but it has a micro sd slot? No way is this real Sony always uses it's own proprietary crap.


The PSP is really old now and micro sd cards are pretty much a standard, even in Sony Ericsson phones for a few years now.

I'm getting one. I hope it comes out this year. i wanted to get an Android device anyway so i might as well get one that is good for gaming too. I wouldn't want to take my 3DS with me anyway.


----------



## Jiggah (Oct 27, 2010)

I highly doubt this is a PSP Phone.  It's probably just a phone with controls for Android games.  I think that Sony is concerned enough with piracy that they will not be putting PSP games onto an easily rooted OS with the ability to sideload apps.  I like the idea of the touch strip for dual analog action, but still feel that "nubs" might be better for tactile feel.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> I highly doubt this is a PSP Phone.  It's probably just a phone with controls for Android games.  I think that Sony is concerned enough with piracy that they will not be putting PSP games onto an easily rooted OS with the ability to sideload apps.  I like the idea of the touch strip for dual analog action, but still feel that "nubs" might be better for tactile feel.



The way I read it, they will be making games specifically for this PSP (Playstation Phone).


----------



## Thoob (Oct 27, 2010)

I quite like the idea actually. This may be my next phone!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 27, 2010)

I did not expect android o...o
Though... I love android. I don't know about Sony, like my ps2 anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But... WTF? Android?
I... I might actually be buying this one (whenever and however I get the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
but I don't know lol
Did not expect this, and I quite like it


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm definatly buying it if this is real!
Finally an android phone with decent games, to compete with the iPhone.


----------



## redact (Oct 27, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I'm definatly buying it if this is real!
> Finally an android phone with decent games, to compete with the iPhone.


better than that, it's an android phone with decent controls


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 27, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this ofcourse


----------



## shito (Oct 27, 2010)

i will probably buy it if it's not pricey, also i didn't see L and R buttons.


----------



## redact (Oct 27, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> i will probably buy it if it's not pricey, also i didn't see L and R buttons.







you can see an L trigger above the camera


----------



## raulpica (Oct 27, 2010)

That might explain the entire existance of the PSPgo. Just a test appliance of the form-factor the PSPhone would get.

I MIGHT get one if it actually turns out being a cheap Android phone. Otherwise, I'm keeping my trusty iPhone.


----------



## Raikiri (Oct 27, 2010)

heh kinda looks like my sony ericsson experia mini x10 pro.. i hope it'll be bigger then that though :-) and it indeed kinda looks like a pspgo as well, maybe that was just a test?


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> I say it was Photoshopped!
> 
> It looks like the PSP Go and the PSP2...


thars no psp2


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 27, 2010)

Ugh sony and your thirst for money... Sorry but you are going to die from thirst! No money for revised crap from me!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Fail:


I was going to point out the same thing. While that's physically possible, it bugs me to look at it.


----------



## maxim380 (Oct 27, 2010)

If they would release a phone, i think it will be with XMB instead of android.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

so what's this. Sony's response to the 3DS?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 27, 2010)

Expect a Nintendo Phone rumour pretty soon...

EDIT:- Well.....I'm actually happy with my worn-out-3-year-old Nokia 5700 Music Xpress. Leave handheld gaming to PSP & DS


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

my ass to this phone.


----------



## nutella (Oct 27, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Expect a Nintendo Phone rumour pretty soon...


Dude, I would totally buy a Nintendroid.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 27, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Nintendroid seems like the only phone that can or will replace my 5700 since iPhone and other current mobiles don't interest me at ALL.


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Sony Ericsson phones, so  tis good news!


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

Will it run PSP games?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

The same design, yet again? :l

I want one, though.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2010)

/Sniffs phone
Looks and smells like a PSPgo...


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Sony, 
To be fairly honest as we have been taught to be,i  fucking think that the phone looks like the piece of crap PSPGo and your little stunt of lowering th price last week still doesn't cut it for us. As a result, i have reason to believe this will sell like shit - im just saying, then again it seems your products seem to care less about what we think. It is with reassurance to say that the only compelling feature is the Android 3.0 ( hmmm now i know why you were looking for people that know how to program for the OS). Other than that, you can shove this piece of shit up your ass - it looks revolting, so make sure to check on the design staff closely. 

Your's Sincerely 
A Gamer Who Wishes Sony Would Get Their Shit Back Together and Work on PSP2 Instead of This Crap.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I would rather hold a fucking N-Gage to my head than this shit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wow Sony, first you make the PSP-Go, now you start putting the dirt on the grave with this shit. Oh Sony, you silly little fuck up.
I can't wait till I see the piece of horse shit that the PSP2 is going to be.
Just give up Sony, your charm isn't cute anymore.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Dear Sony,
> To be fairly honest as we have been taught to be,i  fucking think that the phone looks like the piece of crap PSPGo and your little stunt of lowering th price last week still doesn't cut it for us. As a result, i have reason to believe this will sell like shit - im just saying, then again it seems your products seem to care less about what we think. It is with reassurance to say that the only compelling feature is the Android 3.0 ( hmmm now i know why you were looking for people that know how to program for the OS). Other than that, you can shove this piece of shit up your ass - it looks revolting, so make sure to check on the design staff closely.
> 
> Your's Sincerely
> A Gamer Who Wishes Sony Would Get Their Shit Back Together and Work on PSP2 Instead of This Crap.



And also catboy.
I do not know what's wrong with this one.
Seriously, it runs android 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Okay... It's ugly, but it's still beta. And besides, do you have a smartphone? Do you scold at it every time you think about it?
Since current smartphones are somewhat worse than this... thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It runs android (smartphone -.-) It IS a smartphone. Does it hasses good gpu? does not knows?
But whatever, it's still sony, it'll be overpriced. And raped by the 3DS.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 27, 2010)

I see is a phone that's going to be easy to play games on, but I'd rather have my DS and my phone on the side.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

ITT:


----------



## al5911 (Oct 27, 2010)

PSPGo = failed
PSPGoAway = PSPGo2, with triple analogue stick ...
third stick = struck into sony C.E  ARSSES ... fc..k @$$ SCE!!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know why everyone's getting all up in arms about this. It's just a phone, people.


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 27, 2010)

Sony said it was fake.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Sony said it was fake.



thats reassuring


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Sony said it was fake.


*Or is it?*


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2010)

.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 27, 2010)

A new article on PCWorld:

If the Playstion Phone is Real....





EDIT:



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I would rather hold a fucking N-Gage to my head than this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO NINTENDO!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 27, 2010)

It's probably a fake, and if it isn't. I'd rather have a 3DS.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok? a psp phone. doesn't do me any good... psp2 hell yes it will. where is analog stick?


----------



## bazzi_h (Oct 27, 2010)

Nokia N-Gage, nuff said.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 27, 2010)

On their way out of the portable market.


----------



## redact (Oct 28, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

>


i agree with this man's ideals


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess they've given up trying to compete with Nintendo?  Personally, I'd have absolutely zero desire to have my handheld gaming device tied to a rather pricey monthly bill... or have its price depend on whether I bought it with a 1,2 or 3 year contract.

Sorry Sony, but I'm out.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 28, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I guess they've given up trying to compete with Nintendo?


What most companies are doing is trying to find a niche that there's no competition in so they can just nab all the customers.

The Apple 2e wasn't the first home computer, but it was the first popular one that worked well.
The iPod wasn't the first Mp3 player, but it was the first popular one that worked well.
The EEE?  First netbook that worked good enough for a normal user.

Companies are always trying to find new markets in the hopes of striking treasure nobody else has touched.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 28, 2010)

Title reminds me of 'L is real 2401'

on-topic: just no. phones have to be phones, handhelds have to be handhelds.
so sony, to you I say: don't let them do a DBZ move to fuse them.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't seem like a new thing, though.  Seems like they've simply switched their focus from competing with Nintendo to competing with Apple for their share of the handheld market; and I doubt very much they'll be much of a challenge to the iPhone (especially as it looks a lot more like the cumbersome N-Gage than a smooth iPhone).  I vastly prefer the dedicated style handheld that Nintendo produces; the contract and phone/data subscription on this PlayStation Phone alone would be enough to stop me from ever buying one.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 28, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Title reminds me of 'L is real 2401'
> 
> on-topic: *just no. phones have to be phones, handhelds have to be handhelds.*
> so sony, to you I say: don't let them do a DBZ move to fuse them.
> ...



This may or may not work (discounting whether this is real or fake at the moment) it all depends on how Sony finishes it but one thing is for certain, it CAN work and it CAN work well.


slightly off-topic:
Everyone saying "ohhh go back to competing with "intendo", "haa Nintendo have won" or things to that effect I say, HURRR DURRR DERRP where the hell does it say they've finished competing?
The PSP2 has been confirmed and it looks to be a good'un time will tell whether it really is good or not but I think the PSP2 will be a nice handheld.
If this Playstation phone is indeed real then it's a side project and an experiment. Simply testing the waters.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 28, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> That's literally all I have to say.
> Are you all so close minded to think that this could never work?
> ...



Not everyone will want to buy a gaming handheld and be saddled with an expensive monthly bill that comes with it.  Many already own phones with contracts they can't get out of for however long and won't be able to buy this at launch, and others simply don't want elaborate data phones and the expensive plans that come with them.  And the sliding price scale of these devices based on contract length is a turn-off, IMO.  Just want to play games on it and buy it with no contract?  Well maybe you'll end up paying FIVE-HUNDRED NINETY-NINE US DOLLARS.  A 3-year contract might let you buy it cheaper, but you'll be stuck with that plan for the contract term.  Shitty options, if you ask me.  That's not how I'm accustomed to buying handheld gaming devices, nor do I see myself ever _wanting_ to buy them in such a manner.


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Many already own phones with contracts they can't get out of for however long and won't be able to buy this at launch, and others simply don't want elaborate data phones and the expensive plans that come with them.  And the sliding price scale of these devices based on contract length is a turn-off, IMO.  Just want to play games on it and buy it with no contract?  Well maybe you'll end up paying FIVE-HUNDRED NINETY-NINE US DOLLARS.  A 3-year contract might let you buy it cheaper, but you'll be stuck with that plan for the contract term.  Shitty options, if you ask me.


Sounds almost like buying a smartphone, doesn't it?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and that's exactly what I _don't_ want when I buy a _gaming_ handheld, personally.  Sony's apparently decided the want to compete directly with Apple instead of Nintendo, but I doubt very much they'll prove a major challenge for the iPhone and its legions of hipsters/fans.

Personally, I have zero interest in smartphones in general... never had a need to check my e-mail on-the-go, as I'm never that far away from a computer or my laptop.  And as for Facebook and the other social networking stuff, I'd get sick of people inside a week if I had to constantly be getting their addle-brained, meaningless "updates" on my phone.  I have better things to do than read other people's BS.  But even for those who do like Smarphones, I don't think this PlayStation Phone will be much of a draw.


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Personally, I have zero interest in smartphones in general...
> [...]
> But even for those who do like Smarphones, I don't think this PlayStation Phone will be much of a draw.


Maybe. But thing is, I think this is going to be just another one of Sony Ericsson's phones with a twist, like the Walkman series or the Cybershot series or the recent Bravia phone (not yet a series (EDIT: correction, Japan has a whole series of them)), only with good gaming controls. The main draw of the phone will still be that it's a pretty decent smartphone, the gaming will just be an added bonus. Not a gaming handheld, but a phone. It won't be bought by people looking for a gaming handheld, it will be bought by people looking for a phone. It won't be as good at it as dedicated gaming handhelds (the 3DS or even PSP), but the Cybershot phones aren't as good at taking pictures as dedicated digital cameras either, yet nobody's bitching and whining how it can't compare or compete with [insert model/brand of digital camera here], or how including a camera on the phone is a retarded move. 

But then again, what do I know. 


And now, a baby giraffe. 



Spoiler


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe this will do what the iPhone tried and failed to do, be a games console and a phone.
Personally I think this is cool, though I wonder why they chose Android OS, I mean every android device has been rooted( almost) so it mist use so thing like ds and dsi mode, but with phone mode and game mode.
If it is the processor mentions it has the potential to be overclocked to 1.42 GHz.
NOTE: Sony fanboys, Just because the specs look better, the way the two consoles work are completely different. The PSPhone will likely run Andrpid OS in the background so calls can be accepted and you can quickly. The minimum specs for Gingerbread is a 1 GHz processor. 
Somethings don't matchup. Either the PSPhone will be really laggy, it will run a crapped down version of android, it will be hacked very quickly, they have invented an amazing system to stop it been rooted ( it would have to be amazing as both the pap scene and the android scene would work on it ) or that 
processor is wrong. Weird.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 28, 2010)

I think this looks pretty sweet tbh. I probably won't buy, because, considering its an Android phone, it'd probably need an expensive contract, which would be a waste of money for me, and the phone itself would probably cost a lot.

If Sony can sort out some sort of deal where you get say unlimited internet on Pay-As-You-Go and make the thing less than £200 (I know this is pretty unlikely, but lets hope), then I may strongly consider getting one.

Considering it has Android, it has great potential IMO, provided Sony don't lock down the Android build on it too much, and still let you side load apps etc. (I'm guessing the special Sony App Store will have better DRM etc. than current Android apps, as AFAIK, currently its pretty poor, so easy to pirate).

I'll be interested to see how this all plays out.

EDIT: Also, I think the touchpad analog stick replacement thing is a bad idea. I can't be the only person who rests their thumb on the analog stick while not actually moving it, but here that could cause a real problem, moving your character when you don't want to.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm beyond eager to get this phone in my hands. I hope the pic on Engadget that says "Insert a SIM card" is any indication of what network(s) it will be available on. If this doesn't come out on AT&T, I will be outright disappointed.



			
				SifJar said:
			
		

> Also, I think the touchpad analog stick replacement thing is a bad idea. I can't be the only person who rests their thumb on the analog stick while not actually moving it, but here that could cause a real problem, moving your character when you don't want to.



I have a feeling the touchpad isn't an analog stick. Character movement will likely be handled by the D-Pad, and I'll probably be fine with that.

This won't be a dedicated gaming device to me. It'll be a phone with bonus gaming ability, just like every other Android phone but better due to controls. Also it'll be my instant nerd cred for my friends.

Friend: "Oh dude, I got the new Droid Z" (or whatever the model is by then)
Me: "Oh yeah? Well I got the PSPhone. Hah."

Edit: Side note, if Nintendo were making a phone instead, I would be spazzing just as much. I'm no Sony fanboy, but this concept is too good to pass up.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 28, 2010)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the touchpad isn't an analog stick. Character movement will likely be handled by the D-Pad, and I'll probably be fine with that.



d-pad isn't acurate enough for use in 3D games (wait, how do we distinguish between regular, non-2D games, and 3DS-style games? Which do we call "3D" games, and what do we call the other?) IMO. Its fine for 2D platformers etc., but not other games. I'm fairly sure the touch pad will be used by some games at least as an alternative for an analog stick (or stick_s_, its multi-touch, so could work as two analog sticks for shooters and the like).

EDIT: Cut unnecessary quote down a bit.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 28, 2010)

Apple has development terms limiting what games can do on it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 9.2
> Apps that rapidly drain a products battery or generate excessive heat will be rejected
> 
> 
> ...


Sony will likely not have these kinds of terms.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 29, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The same design, yet again? :l



Well they have being using the SNES pad design for how long now, 16 years?


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2010)

.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't Apple still insist on 50% of the sales price being pure profit? That should explain how GTA got on there


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never touched an iWhatever that could play that game, so I've no real clue on it.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Apple has development terms limiting what games can do on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are a bit vague really. It could be argued that the usage of the weapons does not encourage real life use of said weapons. 

As for the animals thing, just look at Angry Birds. "shooting" birds, and killing pigs. Disgraceful.


----------



## Goli (Nov 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I've never touched an iWhatever that could play that game, so I've no real clue on it.


It's GTA Chinatown Wars. Surely you've played it on DS or PSP...?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 2, 2010)

Merge the phone into the PSP2 and


PROFIT?!?!??!?!?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 3, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Those are a bit vague really. It could be argued that the usage of the weapons does not encourage real life use of said weapons.
> 
> As for the animals thing, just look at Angry Birds. "shooting" birds, and killing pigs. Disgraceful.


Does that count as "realistic"?


----------



## SifJar (Nov 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 3, 2010)

I told ya its real!
For 2 threads now...


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 3, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Merge the phone into the PSP2 and
> 
> 
> PROFIT?!?!??!?!?



good god no, itll be so dam expensive that Sony is gonna lose BIG!
Once the recourses get cheaper (around 6-7 years later after psp 2) then there might be one.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 5, 2010)

lol, look at this: http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/05/keepin-...ator-cognitive/

Actually looks kinda awesome, and pretty cheap too. Probably a bit rubbish though, very poor quality and would most likely break within a few weeks or months at the most.

EDIT: Oh wait, its fake Android, apparently. That makes it slightly less appealing. Still kinda cool for the price though.


----------

